# Alaska, Yellowstone winter, Grand Canyon, Havasu Canyon.....



## joseph (Aug 19, 2004)

All of the above and more, if you visiting these places you get a sense of place and hopefully helpful travel and photag tips. What I really want is feedback......Thanks


----------



## chips (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi joseph,

Ill b honest, the site looks a bit bland (grey background) and a bit tacky (glittery signs and buttons) however its relativly easy to navigate and the photographs are excellent! I would change the background, even whites better than grey, and maybe just use plain text buttons which in some cases can look better then tacky animated ones. The photography and general conent is good though.


----------



## joseph (Aug 22, 2004)

Thank you chips, I need honest feedback and I appreciate your comments. I will consider you observations.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow you have some nice toys there!

You can look at layouts of picture hosting websites like P-base or photobucket. They are usually simply and neatly done.

The most important things is you don't want your graphics to destract attention from the photos. Also you want to maintain a constancy in terms of graphics and layout too.


----------

